# LAPUA SCENAR AMMO



## R6.5x55 (Feb 20, 2009)

I own a TIKKA T3 in 6.5x55 Swede. I'd appreciate opinions on LAPUA SCENAR ammo for hunting. 108gr., 123gr. and 139gr. Thanks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You might want to check out my photo album. I have not looked at it myself for a year, but I think the photo of a Scenar is still in there. It was a 308 155 gr. Shot it through a doe at 550 yd I think it was. Can't remember exactly. My son found the bullet about two feet behind the deer, laying on the ground. It didn't expand at all.

At 100 yards and 200 yards the match bullets I have shot open with no problem, but at long ranges they become unpredictable. They make a great coyote round at long ranges. Deer, I would say they make a great round at long range out of a 338 caliber, but the small ones would be poor if they didn't expand.

I'll bet longshot will have a comment or two. If not PM him. He has shot a few animals with the Scenar and the 260 Remington.

They have a very high ballistic coefficient for weight. The 6.5 caliber is extremely efficient with this bullet.

If you want groups under 1/2 inch many of the match will do that for you. If your looking for smaller the Scenar with the right powder and primer combo will do it for you. If your ok with groups over 1/2 inch there are cheaper bullets that will do it for you.


----------



## R6.5x55 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Plainsman. I have used them on paper but not on animals. They are accurate.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree with Plainsman on this one. Coyotes at extended range no problem, but deer they act a bit more like a fmj. I picked one up at 425yds and it was a nice pinhole in and about a 50 cent piece out. Which really isn't to bad, but if you want to knock them over quick the Berger match or VLD have a bit lighter jacket and expand a lot better. The Lapua is a bit more front heavy than the VLD also. but dang do they group nice.

xdeano


----------

